# Aliens Power Loader Questions



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had my eye on the Aoshima 1:12 unpainted power loader kit for some time. It seems to be in stock from Federation Models for $75.00. Can anybody help me with a few questions?

1. Has anyone built this thing?

2. What kind of plastic is it made of?

3. Is it snap-together?

4. Is it good quality and/or accurate?

5. Any other comments/complaints about the model or purchasing items through Federation? (I never dealt with Federation)

Thanks, gentlemen!:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it a repop of the Halcyon kit? If so, it's pretty decent. The Ripley firgure doesn't fit in it very well.

Federation Models is always excellent to deal with. First class business.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if it is a repop or not.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They say it's a "re-release", but I don't know if it's the old Halcyon kit. If it is, I agree - the loader itself is quite nice.

Here's a direct link: http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/styrene_general/default.htm#Power Loader


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I think that's the Halcyon kit.
To answer your questions - it's made from regular ol' styrene, and it's _not _a snap-kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I found a "toy" on the Hot Toy website. It is a toy with quite a bit of assembly required. It runs about $250.00. Check out all the reviews of this on Youtube...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I want to say it probably is a Halcyon repop. Aoshima about ten years ago repopped some Halcyon kits such as the Alien3 and Alien Warrior kits. Then about 4 or 5 years ago
(guestimates) they repopped the Halcyon Powerloader and for some reason boxed it using the name SkyNet. I have both the original Halcyon and the Skynet kit and yes they are the same. I know the Skynet kit to be an Aoshima model because the instructions are in Japanese but it gives a contact of Aoshima.com.
I am glad I bought mine when I did.... 75.00 now! Yowsa!!!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

It's a nice build. Yes, it's styrene, yes, it's assembles well and, yes, it's pretty accurate. Hopefully, the kit still includes the metal grid (top of the cabin area) and the black plastic tubes. It's relatively easy to paint and cries out for weathering. I agree that the Ripley figure is not easy to fit but it's not impossible.

These days, $75 seems like a reasonable price.


















Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can someone email or PM me for the build instructions PLEASE?
Mine are in Japanese. especially the black tubing lengths.
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I have 'em. PM sent.

Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and pics, Gentlemen! I'm still deciding on the $75.00, though. But if I don't get it now, it will go the way of the dinos....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The Halcyon kit is a good basis for superdetailing and with some additional work builds into a great model.
Pay particular attention to filling in the recesses in the inside faces of the leg parts...these are a consequence of the injection process and shouldn't be there.
I opted to add the small nuts and metal sleeves at the end of each hydraulic hose. I also replaced all the hydraulic pistons with polished aluminium tube and repositioned one of the claws.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Simply beautiful build! Now I really want it!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Sun,
Impressive build. The best I've seen of this kit. How did you replicate the nut and coupling on the hydraulic hoses?
Rogue


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

RogueJ said:


> Sun,
> Impressive build. The best I've seen of this kit. How did you replicate the nut and coupling on the hydraulic hoses?
> Rogue


Probably "real" nuts.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys....glad you like it.
The nuts are real steel nuts I got from a model engineering supplier...I think they are 16BA but I'm not certain as I built this about 15 years ago.
The sleeve behind the nut is a small piece of chrome tape wrapped around the hose. I replaced the locating pins for the hoses with brass rod and CA glued the hoses in place.
The harness was also replaced with belts made from lead foil and buckles which I etched myself.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, just some slightly useless info, on why the figure doesn't look more like Sigourney Weaver.
From Deviantart.com


Artist's Comments
Hey folks-

This was a Sigourney as Ripley portrait that was rejected. Sometimes the licensing just won't allow a company (i.e. Sideshow) to use a likeness, and in this case, Sigourney Weaver doesn't allow her likeness to be used.

Every effort was made to get a likeness used for the recent power-loader diorama, but in the end you can't do it without permission. 

I loved sculpting this mini Ripley, though! (the final changed version can be seen elsewhere in my gallery) So at the very least, it was an enjoyable thing to work on, even if we had to change it later.

Enjoy!
Trev

Sculpted in wax approx. 1/8 scale.









Robert-el


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Another bit of Sigourney trivia. Even though she was armed at the end of Aliens she does not advocate guns in any way. When Geometric did their licensed kit she would not allow it to be sold with a gun! That is why it has a motion tracker. Geometric was slick and sold an arm with a pulse rifle as an aftermarket accessory

Cheers
Max bryant


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I recall that whilst the actual figure wasn't a great likeness, the box art was. This was allowed by Weaver as she was allowed to insert a letter into the kit instructions highlighting the plight of mountain gorillas...I think a percentage from the profits of the kit may have been donated too.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Robert-el said:


> Hey, just some slightly useless info, on why the figure doesn't look more like Sigourney Weaver.
> From Deviantart.com
> 
> 
> ...


*You've got mad skills, my friend!*


----------



## Iheartscifi (Jul 11, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I recall that whilst the actual figure wasn't a great likeness, the box art was. This was allowed by Weaver as she was allowed to insert a letter into the kit instructions highlighting the plight of mountain gorillas...I think a percentage from the profits of the kit may have been donated too.


Yep and delayed the release if the kit by about a year.

And while we are on the subject of licensing, I always wondered why Caterpillar got a credit at the end of ALIENS?? So during my research for building the kit I found that the Caterpillar logo appears on the Power Loader, in the movie but not in the kit! Take another look at the above photos. Look at the logo that appears just below the "knee" joint. You will see a square box with PWL written under it. There should be two intersecting black lines to form a stenciled 'c' in the circle but that is (or was) a registered trademark and they probably had already paid enough to Weavers' gorillas LOL! 
Sorry guys, you'll have to fix the decals (or not ).


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Never noticed that the decals were missing the logo however the word Caterpillar is moulded into the plastic just behind Ripley's head....or possibly not...it's that long since I built mine I can't recall if I added this using etched letters or if it was there all along...


----------



## Iheartscifi (Jul 11, 2009)

Not missing just um, modified a bit. Like some of the model aircraft kit manufacturers do with WW2 Luftwaffe swastika decals.
The new Caterpillar logo is "CAT" on top of a triangle but in the '80s the logo was a stenciled 'C'.
I do not know how long this link will last but look at the caterpillar logo here and have a look at your kit and the decal just below the knee.

http://patchesnpins.com/ALIEN_017.jpg

But then again I may be preaching to the converted?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought this at a garage sale several years ago already assembled. 

I actually bought it for my small son thinking it was an Aliens toy until I checked into it and realized it was a model. 

The only thing(s) for sure missing that I can tell are some of the black tubes. It could also be that not all of the decals were applied. I will definitely have to find a new source for decals if I ever try to refurb the thing.


I know I've seen little black tubes like these but cannot remember where!

Any ideas what I can use to replace these?


----------



## Just_Johnny (Jun 27, 2012)

*Power Loader Instructions*



Arronax said:


> I have 'em. PM sent.
> 
> Jim


Do you still have them?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

spawndude said:


> I bought this at a garage sale several years ago already assembled.
> 
> I actually bought it for my small son thinking it was an Aliens toy until I checked into it and realized it was a model.
> 
> ...


The decals are pretty slim - all of the Caterpiller logos are missing (licensing issues, I'd assume). I wonder if anyone makes aftermarket ones - I've got a 1/2 completed power loader in the basement that could definitely use them.

I've never been happy with the plastic tubing. When/if I get back to my build I'm going to find something different to use, like electric guitar strings.

As an aside: this was the first kit I ever did that included photoetch. I'm not too proud to admit that I was pretty intimidated with folding the gridwork ... and then I just grabbed it folded it over the edge of my desk and thought "what the heck was I worried about?"


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> The decals are pretty slim - all of the Caterpiller logos are missing (licensing issues, I'd assume). I wonder if anyone makes aftermarket ones - I've got a 1/2 completed power loader in the basement that could definitely use them.
> 
> I've never been happy with the plastic tubing. When/if I get back to my build I'm going to find something different to use, like electric guitar strings.
> 
> As an aside: this was the first kit I ever did that included photoetch. I'm not too proud to admit that I was pretty intimidated with folding the gridwork ... and then I just grabbed it folded it over the edge of my desk and thought "what the heck was I worried about?"


Paul, the logo on the "real" one is a raised font, like stamped metal. Both the larger one in back, and the one over the headrest. Both are painted to match the yellow color. Photo etch would be ideal!! **Hint, hint**

:wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just_Johnny said:


> Do you still have them?


I think that I still do.
-Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Iheartscifi said:


> Not missing just um, modified a bit. Like some of the model aircraft kit manufacturers do with WW2 Luftwaffe swastika decals.
> The new Caterpillar logo is "CAT" on top of a triangle but in the '80s the logo was a stenciled 'C'.
> I do not know how long this link will last but look at the caterpillar logo here and have a look at your kit and the decal just below the knee.
> 
> ...



The loader decal on the knee was easy enough to modify. The sideways "T" in the center circle was a separate decal, with no placement instructions. So I put the "T" on first, then carefully let it dry, then put the rest of the decal circle over that:










Here is how it turns out:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are the two "clean" scans that I took of the decals, before cutting them up:



















The original scans are gone from my computer. I think when you load stuff to photobucket, they lose quality somehow. "jpg" format it less quality, for internet use, I think. The above images are from photobucket. PM me if you need the original high resolution scan.

*"right" click on the image, then click "view image". Then just print the page. I think they should print at the correct size. *

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think miniaturesun used the "T" on the hip joints in this photo. Look carefully to the left and right of the of Ripley's pants pockets:

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii213/jargonking/rip1.jpg


I bet the company (the model company, not Weyland!) put them in there hoping folks would pick up on the two decals needing to be used together, getting around the copyright BS.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:


> Do you still have them?


I can't believe it, but I think I tossed out the instructions! I meant to save them and scan them into my computer. Damn.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Your loaders are looking mighty impressive.... I hope I can do mine justice !!!
Got it for a mere 20$ at a Model show... Can't wait to start it ! 

Later! 

Once again... great work on yours !!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

schweinhund227 said:


> Your loaders are looking mighty impressive.... I hope I can do mine justice !!!
> Got it for a mere 20$ at a Model show... Can't wait to start it !
> 
> Later!
> ...





> _"Good Luck!"_


 (Bad guy cell phone voice in Taken)

I'm still in rehab.

:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have done a wonderful job!!

I love looking at the pics!! 

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I had a conversation about this kit at the Small Space show on Sunday and explained to someone about the two-part Caterpillar decals and how I didn't realise about the separate 'T' sections. 
I told them I'd probably thrown them away....not realising that I'd used them on the hip joints! And I was actually holding the thing in my hands as I spoke 
What you might not know is that all these years later I still had the spare '4' decals and one ended up here....



















.....the moral of this story is never throw anything away :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _never throw anything away_


Agreed! 

And I've said it many times, but that is a beautiful build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> And I've said it many times, but that is a beautiful build.


^^^ What HE said.:thumbsup:


----------

